# What?s the best transition?



## Green Country (Mar 6, 2009)

I?m bidding a job that will require tying onto existing 3? pvc with 3? pex. What?s the best way to do that? 

Uponor?s website shows they make a male thread($620), a companion flange($795), and a groove fitting adapter($190). The prices are list prices but wow! 

I?m not really familiar with groove fittings so I may be wrong, but it looks like I could get the pex to groove adapter and then a groove flange and be several dollars ahead and need any special tools for the groove stuff. Is that right?

I?m more interested in quality than price but I do want to get the job. Let me know what you would do. 

Thanks!


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

I like the flange idea. There's a supply house here that rents out the uponor BFG

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Get a 3" MIP adp. for the PVC and a 3" FEMALE adp for the PEX


----------



## breplum (Mar 21, 2009)

I’ve seen pvc x MIP adapters crack so many times that I would say anything but MIP. Even SCH 80


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Flange. Only a flange.


----------



## breplum (Mar 21, 2009)

Apparently 3" PEXa uses only WIPEX. Better check out https://www.uponorpro.com/~/media/Extranet/Files/plumbing%20literature/AqPEX3InchProdG_P161_0810.aspx?sc_lang=en


----------



## breplum (Mar 21, 2009)

Deleting (trying to)my prior post about Wipex. I didn’t know that Uponor was making 3 inch PEX fittings


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lannewats (Nov 5, 2017)

Yes the flange is what I chose to use on an upcoming 3” uponor project. But if you had to use a MIP/FIP you can find pvc adapters made like cpvc that are brass or stainless at the threads. I have found them at a specialty plastic pipe supplier named ALSCO which also carries it in schedule 80 or better.


----------



## indyjim (Apr 29, 2017)

3" sch 80 nipple and a 3" fip x pex. 
Plastic flanges distort over time and have to be replaced. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

